# How soon is too soon for sex?



## crazycat25 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am posting this for a girlfriend. I'm married. My girlfriend is dating a guy who is very prominent i'n business. Good reputation. She met him on dating website. She says he has tried to sleep with her on 2nd date. She was texting back and forth with him... After that night and he wanted phone sex. She did it. Well now he is inviting her to dinner at his house. She's scared that he is going to try to be s
Sexually aggressive again. She likes him but she doesn't want to sleep with him. He also asks her to text dirty pictures. Isn't 3 dates a bit early? I've been married for a long time so I told her if post here for feedback. Thanks!
Posted via Mobile Device
[Edit] [Reply] [!!]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If she isn't. Comfy with what he is doing she needs to tell hiim. If he can't or won't respect that she should move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Call me old fashioned but I'd run from a guy like that. I don't sleep with anyone until I'm in a committed relationship. And if you push for it I run. I have seriously high standards.

Oh and I would have never done the phone sex thing either. I believe if you put out too soon men lose respect for you.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like he's on the prowl for sex. I have some single friends who do the internet dating stuff. They really want a relationship but a lot of the guys they come across are prowlers. She should be able to move at her own speed in regards to sex, and if he's not on board with that, then she should move on.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

If his behavior makes her uncomfortable, she needs to stand up for herself and tell him to back off, set some boundaries.


----------



## crazycat25 (Mar 31, 2011)

MGirl said:


> If his behavior makes her uncomfortable, she needs to stand up for herself and tell him to back off, set some boundaries.


I agree! She said she told him... But he keeps texting and talking quite sexual. 

I'm with you... Yes I'm married and out of the loop.. But I'd say adios!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

crazycat25 said:


> I agree! She said she told him... But he keeps texting and talking quite sexual.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If she's made the boundaries clear and he refuses to respect them, he's out the door, IMO. Hope she's strong enough to draw the line and stick to it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a man and he's an ass. He reeks of ewwwww, urrrg.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

he sounds like a turn off for me- boo!


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

d-bag 100%. This guy doesn't even come off as on the prowl for sex he sounds like a serial rapist. I mean seriously this sounds like a law and order SVU episode and the friend talking about herfriend during the investigation phase. Please convince her to lose this guy ASAP like yesterday asap.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

He sounds like he's of the shallow variety. Don't be surprised if he also believes that he would never allow himself to get into a serious relationship with a woman who slept with him before the relationship is committed. Or, at the very least, he's set the bar at never having to pursue her.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, BIG warning signs. Run the other way!


----------



## crazycat25 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I told her the responses. She said that she told him that she isn't busting her rules and he backed down and isn't pushing her.. For Now. I hope this story ends well, for her sake. 




LonelyNLost said:


> Yeah, BIG warning signs. Run the other way!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

